# I am defeated.... URGENT!!



## Sunishka (Dec 10, 2019)

I am a new fish owner and I only learnt about nitrogen cycle today I have lost 3 fishes in the last week I can't seem to figure out what's wrong I think it might be overfeeding and constipation. Moreover I don't really have a water test kit cuz I can't afford one yet. Please help! Another fish of mine seems sick . It has a weird slimy layer on its lips and top of eye ! I feel guilty for putting these fishes through so much suffering and I don't know what to do.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Water changes are your best friend right now until you can figure out a different solution. What size tank, number/sizes of fish, and how long have they been in the tank?

Depending on the tank size and how long fish have been in there, I might just start with two 50% water changes the first day (morning then evening), then 50% daily until the cycle was complete.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't forget to use dechlorinator. How long have the fish been in the tank?


----------



## Sunishka (Dec 10, 2019)

For about 2 weeks


----------



## Sunishka (Dec 10, 2019)

There are 2 cichlids there currently, I changed almost 70% of the water this morning due to the fishes dying . I have a15 liter tanks don't use tap water and use RO water instead.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The RO water may be the problem...you have to reconstitute it with minerals for African Rift Lake Cichlids.

Would it be an option to use your tap water? Now that they have been in the RO water you would have to change gradually.

A 15 liter tank is too small, for fish like this we would recommend 209 liters or larger.


----------



## Sunishka (Dec 10, 2019)

Oh okay , will change the water immediately, and will take the sick one out.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Remember, abrupt changes can kill them too.

Why were you not using tap water?


----------



## Sunishka (Dec 10, 2019)

I thought it was to hard and chlorinated, I was advised to not use the one we get in our city, that's why, but I have switched to borewell now.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Be sure to use a good dechlorinator product when you switch to the new water.


----------

